# Looking to interview veterans of conflict in former Yugoslavia



## tysonlowrie (15 Feb 2013)

Hello everybody,

I hope I'm posting this to the right section; as you can all see, I'm new here. I'm a masters student in history at Concordia University, in Montreal, and I'm hoping to interview some veterans of the conflict(s) in the former Yugoslavia as part of a research project.

Essentially what I'm trying to learn about is less the overt combat part of the operations there, but more of what the interaction was like between Canadian/UN forces in the region with the local inhabitants. What kind of impact did UN/Canadian soldiers on the local communities. Was there much contact, was there any economic exchange, friendships made, lasting ties etc. The idea is to essentially to look at the conflict and military deployment outside of strictly military terms, and look at the broader effects that it may (or for all I know, may not have had.) I've love to hear any of your stories.

I'm looking more towards Bosnia, as that is where so many Canadians were stationed/operated, but given that borders were (and to an extent still are) so murky back then, I'd be happy to hear about any of your experiences there. I'd be willing to either correspond by e-mail, or I could call you at your convenience and have a 20-30 minute chat on the phone. Alternatively, if any of you are in Montreal, I'd be happy to interview you in person, or if any of you are in Ottawa, I should be there a few days next week.

 Additionally, if any of you can think of any relevant books I should be checking out (for example, I'm reading stuff like "Blood and Vengeance" and "All Tigers No Donkeys", I'd be plenty happy to hear about them. For this project as well, I'm also interviewing Serbs/Croats/Bosnians who lived through the conflict, so if you know anybody... Note also that if anyone want to remain confidential, that's no problem, though it's not as if this thing is going to have a massive audience.

A bit about me: I'm a 25-year-old student, writer, editor and researcher. I've mostly lived in Montreal and Vancouver. I have no military background. I have worked with a couple of fairly prominent Canadian military historians (Nathan Greenfield and Bill Rawling) on some forthcoming works, including a recent history of the Canadian Military Engineers. That's partly where my interest in this subject stems from, and partly from visiting the area in 2011.

If you're interested, feel free either to respond to this thread or to contact me privately at tysonjlowrie@gmail.com.

Thanks for reading this, and I'd look forward to hearing from some of you.

Cheers,

Tyson Lowrie


----------



## krimynal (15 Feb 2013)

sounds really interesting , sadly my father-in-law doesn't speak English , or he would probably be happy to answer your questions ! he served in Bosnia , lived in lahr for 3 years , was in the military defence staff at the Berlin Olympic , etc. etc. 

he has a lot of stories hahaha


----------



## tysonlowrie (15 Feb 2013)

Hey Krimynal, thanks for your reply.

Your father-in-law doesn't happen to speak French, does he? I should have mentioned I'm bilingual.

Cheers,
Tyson


----------



## krimynal (15 Feb 2013)

yeah he does , he finished he's career with the 22ND here in Valcartier , 35 years of service , ended as a Master Warrant , I'm probably gonna talk to him tonight or tomorrow I'll see what I can do !


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Feb 2013)

> I'm looking more towards Bosnia, as that is where so many Canadians were stationed/operated, but given that borders were (and to an extent still are) so murky back then, I'd be happy to hear about any of your experiences there. I'd be willing to either correspond by e-mail, or I could call you at your convenience and have a 20-30 minute chat on the phone. Alternatively, if any of you are in Montreal, I'd be happy to interview you in person, or if any of you are in Ottawa, I should be there a few days next week.



Maybe you should first do a little more in depth study and realize many Canadian Soldiers wearing the Blue Beret served, were wounded, and died outside of Bosnia.  I would bet there were more that suffered in the Croatian area than there was in Bosnia. Have you ever heard of the Medak pocket, Cpl Mark R. Isfeld.... 

Unfortunately, CNN made Bosnia the glamorous "War Centre" all thanks to Christiane Amanpour......

Just a thought.

dileas

tess


----------



## fake penguin (16 Feb 2013)

the 48th regulator, i get the feeling your really upset that this guy is writing about canadian soldiers in Bosnia area and not the Croatian area. Never knew this was a touchy subject amoung troops deployed in the 90's. I see from your post that soldiers serving in the Croatian area were snubbed by media, and if i were in your shoes i be a little upset too. But honestly i think the op is trying to do some good. What key words could i type in google to give me a better understanding of soldiers in the croatian area. Are there any good articles i could read to give me or anyone else a better appreciation of what our troops did over there.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Feb 2013)

He's just not himself when he needs a Snickers bar.


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Feb 2013)

fake penguin said:
			
		

> the 48th regulator, i get the feeling your really upset that this guy is writing about canadian soldiers in Bosnia area and not the Croatian area.



Then should we change the title?



			
				fake penguin said:
			
		

> Never knew this was a touchy subject amoung troops deployed in the 90's. I see from your post that soldiers serving in the Croatian area were snubbed by media, and if i were in your shoes i be a little upset too. But honestly i think the op is trying to do some good.



I agree that he is doing a great amount for good in studying the conflict, and our contribution.  Which was why I made my post, to educate people like the OP, and yourself, that we served all over the FRY.  It is touchy because many of us have served outside of Bosnia, we have shed blood, lost comrades, and are still feeling the pain; Physically and Mentally fighting our Demons from that hell hole.



			
				fake penguin said:
			
		

> What key words could i type in google to give me a better understanding of soldiers in the croatian area. Are there any good articles i could read to give me or anyone else a better appreciation of what our troops did over there.



How about sticking to the conflict of the Former Yugoslavia, as the title states.  You will get loads in Google.

Rather than looking at me as the villain, look at the fact that I am trying to steer the OP in the right direct.  Sorry if the internet does not allow me to convey the way I post in a much more gentle, caring and loving tone.

dileas

tess


----------



## Journeyman (16 Feb 2013)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> ..... internet does not allow me to convey the way I post in a much more gentle, caring and loving tone.


  rly:  Who are you, and what have you done with Tess?  You skipped the chocolate bar and when straight to self-roofie'ing


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Feb 2013)

fake penguin said:
			
		

> the 48th regulator, i get the feeling your really upset that this guy is writing about canadian soldiers in Bosnia area and not the Croatian area. Never knew this was a touchy subject amoung troops deployed in the 90's. I see from your post that soldiers serving in the Croatian area were snubbed by media, and if i were in your shoes i be a little upset too. But honestly i think the op is trying to do some good. What key words could i type in google to give me a better understanding of soldiers in the croatian area. Are there any good articles i could read to give me or anyone else a better appreciation of what our troops did over there.



Start watching your grammar and start using appropriate capitalization and the spell check.

I also don't care if you're typing on a phone or other electronic keyboard.

Perhaps a look at this link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGIr8SQv9zI will put things more in perspective of where the 48th Regulator is coming from. 

That's his Iltis in the War Museum..

The placard reads: "Peacekeepers Phillip Badanai and John Tescione were driving this Iltis ("polecat") 4X4 all-terrain vehicle in Croatia on New Years' Eve, 1994. Attacked without warning, Badanai was shot twice in the back, Tescione six times in the head and arms. They survived a harrowing drive to safety. Badanai, the driver, was awarded the Meritorious Service Medal and named Peacekeeper of the Year."



---Staff---


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> rly:  Who are you, and what have you done with Tess?  You skipped the chocolate bar and when straight to self-roofie'ing


 :rofl:

I guess I am getting much more gentle in my old age....

dileas 

tess


----------



## Journeyman (16 Feb 2013)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I guess I am getting much more gentle in my old age....


Oh man, I'm sorry to hear that.   :'(


You need a new motorcycle; the wife will_ love_ it.     Trust me.   >


----------



## tysonlowrie (17 Feb 2013)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Maybe you should first do a little more in depth study and realize many Canadian Soldiers wearing the Blue Beret served, were wounded, and died outside of Bosnia.  I would bet there were more that suffered in the Croatian area than there was in Bosnia. Have you ever heard of the Medak pocket, Cpl Mark R. Isfeld....
> 
> Unfortunately, CNN made Bosnia the glamorous "War Centre" all thanks to Christiane Amanpour......
> 
> ...



Hey 48th regulator,

I appreciate your point, and I'd be happy to talk to anybody who served, as I indicated, in Croatia or anywhere else in the region. As for Operation Medak Pocket,  your point is well taken that this is something that has been de-emphasized because it's essentially been politically correct to forget about (unfortunately much, if not most, war history has been written or received that way.) I had mentioned Bosnia because I believed it would be more convenient to start in one location, not to disrespect anybody who served outside of that area.

In any case, if you served in Croatia or anywhere else in the region I'd really appreciate the chance to be able to interview you.

Cheers,

Tyson


----------



## tysonlowrie (17 Feb 2013)

fake penguin said:
			
		

> the 48th regulator, i get the feeling your really upset that this guy is writing about canadian soldiers in Bosnia area and not the Croatian area. Never knew this was a touchy subject amoung troops deployed in the 90's. I see from your post that soldiers serving in the Croatian area were snubbed by media, and if i were in your shoes i be a little upset too. But honestly i think the op is trying to do some good. What key words could i type in google to give me a better understanding of soldiers in the croatian area. Are there any good articles i could read to give me or anyone else a better appreciation of what our troops did over there.



One book that could be useful is All Tigers, No Donkeys by Kurt Grant, who served in Croatia. It might be slightly hard to track down (I've had to order it from a library in Ottawa), but you may find that useful.


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Feb 2013)

tysonlowrie said:
			
		

> One book that could be useful is All Tigers, No Donkeys by Kurt Grant, who served in Croatia. It might be slightly hard to track down (I've had to order it from a library in Ottawa), but you may find that useful.



That was a diary of our tour, and we talk about the book here.


Kurt, the Author  is a Member of the site;


----------



## 57Chevy (17 Feb 2013)

tysonlowrie said:
			
		

> All Tigers, No Donkeys by Kurt Grant



 Book review here


----------



## fake penguin (17 Feb 2013)

tysonlowrie said:
			
		

> One book that could be useful is All Tigers, No Donkeys by Kurt Grant, who served in Croatia. It might be slightly hard to track down (I've had to order it from a library in Ottawa), but you may find that useful.



Thanks tysonlowrie will check it out in the future. Good luck on your research project.


----------

